# Big Gun exhaust sale on Ebay



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey guys, there is an ebay store that is trying to sell out of their Big Gun full system stock. They are only $337.50. Here is the link...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/New-...wItemQQhashZitem27b5bd2a36QQitemZ170552797750

Unfortunately, I can't afford one right now, but I am sure someone on here would be interrested...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

wow thats a smoking deal


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Well guys, the ebay store is sold out of these. The next best deal is for $376.15 with free shipping... I think I am going to go ahead and get me one...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like a heck of a deal for a full system!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd do it!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

heck i bought 1 ..lol.. before they sold out


----------

